# CPU Over Temperature Error



## SWaller

I am in need of help.

When i power up my computer, get a message that says;

Cpu Over Temperature Error
Press F1 to resume.

Does anyone know what I can do to fix this, I have not had a problem before and I cannot think of anything that would cause it to be hotter. I am about to buy a new operating system but I would like to fix this issue before buying windows 7.

Someone please point me into the right direction.


----------



## deanj20

What's the temperature you're showing in BIOS?

Have you recently replaced/removed the heatsink for any reason?


----------



## SWaller

Im using an application called Real Temp 2.70 and its telling me that my cores are all over 90 degrees, and 2 of my cores are maxed out with me just sitting at the desktop, so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## deanj20

I guess you're using the computer? I certainly wouldn't if those temperatures are accurate!

What's the temperature in BIOS? I trust BIOS before I trust anything else.

You say two cores are maxed out just idling? Does the computer seem slow or unresponsive? What does task manager show? 

You never said whether or not you have recently removed the heatsink. You my need to clean off everything and replace the thermal paste.


----------



## SWaller

Yes I am using the computer.

Im going to go check the temperature in BIOS in a second.

Sometimes the computer does get slow, and i must restart the computer.
Task manager says the same as these widgets I have so i guess it confirms what i thought.

I have not removed the heatsink since i built this computer.


----------



## deanj20

Are your fans working? AFAIK, over 65°C is a potentially dangerous/damaging temperature. 

What did the temperature used to run at?


----------



## SWaller

Yes i can hear the fans so im pretty sure they are working.

I wish i remembered what they used to run at, but i dont remember the temperatures.


----------



## deanj20

What were your temps in BIOS? Also, what does Task Manager show is eating up your memory?


----------



## SWaller

doing something for work so have not reset to check bios just yet.

Eating up my memory, you mean my RAM?


----------



## deanj20

> Eating up my memory, you mean my RAM?



Correct. I assume you are using Windows, so hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to bring up Task Manager, then click on Mem Usage twice to put the list in descending order - then post back a list all of the processes at the top using more than 10,000K

Are you on the "hot" computer right now?


----------



## SWaller

my browser is the only thing above 10k.

And yes I am on the hot pc right now


----------



## SWaller

*Problem fixed*

For those who wish to know, I have solved my problem.

Previously all 4 of my cpu's cores were over 90 degrees on idle. 
I opened my case back up and there was a lot of dust covering the fan, i cleaned it all out and now the temperatures say  60 degrees on idle.


----------

